# sip coffee co - leamington spa



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Popped into sip coffee co today (small independant on regent street) - had a flat white to go. Square mile coffee very carefully prepared. Doser less mazzer (weighed the grinds also) - snazzy marzocco machine. Coffee really got all the subtle flavours which make a good coffee stand out. Decor industrial and masculine (which is fine for me) plenty of space inside and good background music which "warms" up the decor. Will definitely revisit. Didn't try cakes or paninis - save that till next time!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

At last it looks like somewhere decent in Leamington. Will have to give this place a try. Thanks for the review


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Stopped by today and as aodstratford described, my flat white was also very carefully prepared (using Square Mile Red Brick). Must be quite new as I never noticed it before (I goto the barbers a couple of doors away). They certainly care about what they serve


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn! Was in Stratford Upon Avon for a short break last week and went to Leamington... missed this one though.

But I did get to talk to Monsoon Estates coffee roasters of Stratford who had a stall in Warwick market and seemed to be doing good business {http://www.monsonestates.com) anyone tried them?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used Monsoon Estates before. Anne and Chris are a very friendly couple and are doing a good job of promoting freshly roasted coffee to the people of Warwick & Stratford (they do Stratford market on a Friday and Warwick on a Saturday) and, as you say, they appear to have quite a few regulars.

They're more of an emergency supply source for me however I've never had a bad coffee from them


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

damn - just finished a four month contract in Leamington and never found these guys.

Bar Angeli near the Apple Shop was good too....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the people who own Bar Angeli also own the Corleone Caffe. Bar Angeli always seems busy when I've walked past, certainly busier than Starbucks next door!


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

i think you are right.....cracks me up why anyone would go drink in starbucks with a decent indi next door. You can even get the Starbucks wife from Bar Angeli!


----------



## WorcesterAlan (Feb 12, 2017)

Monsoon supply excellent Coffee and are vey nice extremely helpful people. I buy nearly all my coffee from them using their excellnt postal service. I recomend that you give them a try.


----------

